# Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam



## Geopard82 (30. Januar 2009)

*Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Hallo,

ich habe vor einer Woche mein Laptop (Acer 1690, WindowsXP SP3, 2GB DDR2) mit einer neuen Festplatte (160GB, Samsung HM160HC, IDE, mit NTFS formatiert) aufgerüstet. Das hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und ich habe mittels "HD Tune" auch aus interesse die Geschwindigkeit ermittelt:
z.B.: Transferrate Max [MB/s]:        64.4
        Transferrate Average [MB/s]:  49.1

Nach ca. 1 Woche fiel mir auf, dass Spiele ruckelten, obwohl die FPS > 40 waren und die CPU-Auslastung auf dem Desktop oft bei 20% lag, obwohl keine unüblichen Programme ausgeführt wurden. Auch der Taskmanager zeigt in der Prozess-Übersicht seltsamerweise ca. 95% "Leerlaufprozess" an.
Ein erneuter Geschwindigkeitstest brachte den Grund zum Vorschein: Die Festplatte. Die oben erwähnte maximale Transferrate lag nur noch bei 2.2 MB/s. 

Googeln brachte mich auf die Idee, dass die Festplatte im "PIO-Modus" und nicht mehr im "DMA-Modus" betrieben wird. Nachdem ich den "Primäre IDE-Kanal" deinstalliert und den Laptop neu gestartet hatte (wurde automatisch wieder neu installiert), läuft die Festplatte wieder mit normaler Geschwindigkeit.  Die SMART-Werte sind so weit ich das beurteilen kann auch in Ordnung.

Kann mir jemand eine Ursache für mein Problem nennen? (Habe keine neuen Programme installiert, nur die Windows-Updates gemacht)

Kann die Festplatte evtl. defekt sein? (Kann sie noch zurücksckicken)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Hast du im BIOS irgendwelche Einstellmöglichkeiten? Bei mir kann ich glaub ich bei der Betriebsart von HDDs zwischen ein paar Sachen wählen.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Das passiert teilweise bei Windows, egal welches SP drauf ist.

Ist mir vor einigen Jahren auch öfters passiert, wobei ich nie den Grund herausgefunden habe ...

Solltest du im Bios die möglichkeit haben, bei den Festplatten zwischen UDMA und PIO zu wählen (steht standardmäßig auf Auto meistens), dann fixiere mal auf UDMA.


----------



## Geopard82 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Danke für eure Antworten. Im BIOS habe ich leider keine Einstell-Möglichkeiten.

Ihr denkt also nicht, dass es etwas mit der Festplatte zu tun hat (hardware-seitig) und sie demnächst ihren Geist aufgibt?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Eher nicht. Dürfte ein Problem von Windows sein.


----------



## james07 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

glaube auch das es mit Windows zusammen hängt. Ähnlich war es bei meiner SATA Platte trotz Treiber instalation wurde diese auf einmal langsam und alles dauerte ewig. Treiber erneut instaliert und seitdem läuft alles löblich. Windows wird wohl hier und da vergesslich sein. Alzheimer lässt grüßen.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Wenn Windows schwere Fehler im Datenverkehr mit Festplatten feststellt, zählt es die mit und ab einer gewissen Schwelle (keine Ahnung wo die liegt) schaltet es die entsprechende Platte in den PIO-Modus. 
Die Zugriffsfehler werden im Ereignisprotokoll festgehalten. 
Wurde die Platte in den PIO-Modus geschaltet, lohnt sich auch ein Blick in die Datenträgerverwaltung. Möglicherweise ist die Platte als unsicher gebrandmarkt und mit einem Warnzeichen versehen worden. Sie läßt sich dort in den alten Zustand zurück setzen und läuft nach einem Reboot wieder mit DMA.


----------



## Geopard82 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplatte wurde plötzlich langsam*

Bis jetzt verrichtet die Platte brav ihren Dienst. Falls sich was ändern sollte, melde ich mich wieder hier. 

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.


----------

